# Dudas sobre posible salto a Gentoo...

## Endher

Hola a todos ^^

Comienzo presentandome. Soy usuario de GNU/Linux desde hace ya varios años, pero no lo he empezado a usar a diario hasta hace cosa de año y medio - dos años. En ese tiempo he pasado por Ubuntu, Fedora, Mandriva, OpenSUSE, Debian y finalmente, Arch, donde estoy ahora mismo. El caso es que últimamente he empezado a pillarle el gustillo a esto de compilar los programas y por tanto, había pensado en dar el paso y mudarme a Gentoo.

Tengo tendencia y costumbre a usar la misma distro en todos mis ordenadores, por lo que si en el sobremesa (un Quad Core con 4Gb de RAM) no tengo mucho miedo al tiempo de actualización, en el netbook sí que lo tengo. Tiene un Intel Atom 330 dual core y 2Gb de ram, que si bien está por encima de lo habitual en cuanto a características, no deja de ser un netbook. Asumo que la instalación de Gentoo hasta dejarlo con todo lo que necesito llevará un día o dos, eso no es problema. Lo que sí me preocupa es el posterior mantenimiento. Vamos, que si cuando tenga que actualizar KDE me va a llevar el mismo tiempo que instalarlo, extrapolando esto a cualquier otro programa u otra parte del sistema. 

En principio es mi única pregunta, básicamente porque hasta que no esté decidido totalmente no empezaré a instalar (wiki en mano, claro).

Muchas gracias de antemano, y a ver si con un poco de suerte me hago un "Gentooza"   :Razz: 

----------

## Eurt

Saludos Endher.

Te comento desde la experiencia personal. Empecé a usar linux en el 2003 con la salida de fedora, después de fedora pasé por opensuse y finalmente gentoo. También he probado otras distribuciones como ubuntu, kubuntu, arch (esta última no la he probado extensamente). Te puedo decir que con ninguna me he sentido como con gentoo. No hay software innecesario, puedes personalizar todo, muy muy rápido y estable... Te construyes tu sistema gentoo a tu gusto desde 0... etc...

Los 2 PC que tengo en casa llevan gentoo. En cuanto a tu netbook, no creo que tengas problemas. Yo tengo gentoo instalado en un compaq presario con un turion 64 a 1.6Ghz. Sí, es bastante lento, lo que hago es dejar por la noche compilando los paquetes gordos como openoffice o los paquetes de KDE y cuando me levanto ya están listos.

En cuanto a tu pregunta, al actualizar los paquetes de KDE por ejemplo llevaría el mismo tiempo que instalarlos, claro que sin dependencias a no ser que necesites actualizarlas, pero quitando las dependencias... Es cierto que el tiempo se reduce bastante.

Saludos y ánimo. Ya te digo que no he visto una distribución como esta.

----------

## quilosaq

Endher,

Mi recomendación es que instales gentoo en una máquina virtual y lo evalues. Ten cuenta que en maquinas virtuales los tiempos de respuesta y compilación son algo mayores que los que tendrás cuando lo instales en una máquina real.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Además de lo dicho mas arriba, hay unas cuantas alternativas para compilar en equipos de "poca" potencia sin morir en el intento. Puedes poner a toda tu red a compilar en simultaneo para la Netbook usando distcc, de esa forma se aprovechan todos los CPU de todas las PC que hubiera en la red y los tiempos de compilación bajan.

Hay un método aún mas efectivo: Montar la partición raíz de la Netbook por NFS en (por ejemplo) el cuad core ese y hacer chroot desde el mismo en lugar de hacerlo localmente en la netbook. Luego de eso, solo basta con seguir el handbook al pié de la letra y listo. Toda la instalación se hará en el disco de la netbook pero usando toda la potencia y la ram del otro host.

Cualquiera de los dos casos es aplicable a la hora de actualizar también. Distcc es el menos "humano-dependiente". Lo pones a funcionar la primera vez y te olvidas para siempre del asunto, hace todo solito.

Por último, una que uso mucho: Creas un directorio cualquiera en una pc mas potente, descomprimes los archivos de instalación de Gentoo allí dentro y haces chroot a ese directorio. Una vez terminada la instalación, basta con mover el directorio al disco rígido de la PC destinataria por la red, con un pendrive o similar e instalar grub en el MBR.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

exacto, te venia a recomendar que instales gentoo en el quad, y que a su vez una vez instalado, te hagas un directorio nuevo y compiles con las flags para la notebook, luego mueves la compilacion y listo, solo quedara instalar el grub.

por otra parte lo de distcc es muy comodo y muy practico, en casa lo uso y anda perfecto. a veces se complica cuando es entre 2 arquitecturas distintas, en mi caso x64 y i686... pero esta la guia y anda perfectamente.

----------

## Endher

Vaya, gracias por esa información   :Shocked:  me había enfriado viendo los tiempos de instalación, pero ahora estoy interesado de nuevo. Miraré como hacer lo que decís en los ratos libres, y si eso en el puente de octubre me lío con ello a saco... espero no tener problemas precisamente por el tema de la arquitectura (x86_64 en el sobremesa y x86 en el netbook).

----------

## Endher

Estoy leyendo la documentación y me ha surgido una duda en la parte de perfiles y de las USE. He visto que hay un perfil específico que es desktop kde. Más tarde he leído que puedes configurar las USE para que tu sistema compilado tenga compatibilidad con un DE concreto (en mi caso, para que los programas "solo" funcionen en KDE). Con esto, supongo que aligeraremos el programa. El caso es que no sé si al seleccionar el perfil de KDE las USE quedan modificadas "4evah" para no compilar para Gnome o tengo que modificarlo a mano...

Gracias de nuevo   :Surprised: 

----------

## Eurt

No tengo muy claro eso del perfil, pero según tengo entendido lo que haría (entre otras cosas) sería poner unas USE predeterminadas para enfocar el sistema al uso de KDE y así optimizar su funcionamiento, digo yo... Creo que esas USE predeterminadas sí serían permanentes, pero tendrías la posibilidad de añadir mas USE en el make.conf

Espero que la respuesta te ayude.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

basicamente es lo mismo hacerlo desde o el profiles, o desde el make.conf o package.use

lo mejor a mi criterio es tener un profile default, un make.conf bastante generico (a lo que vos vallas a usar) y luego pegar una pulida paquete a paquete en el package.use. esto a veces trae problemas pero bueno es lo que a mi me gusta.

te recomiendo leer un poco ese tema, no quita ni cambia nada, solo da soporte a ciertas cosas, y no es sencillo de explicar. porque a su vez algunas flags hacen una cosa con un paquete y otra con otro.

por ejemplo: vistualbox puede ser compilado con flags qt o gtk o ninguna de las 2. suponiendo que usas kde, logicamente usas qt y deshabilitas gtk, simplemente porque se integra bien al escritorio y no tenes que instalar dependencias de gusto.

echale un vistaso al manual, no te compliques mucho con ese tema, usa un perfil default o desktop y listo.

el perfil lo podes cambiar cuando quieras. pone un default, una vez que compiles el sistema y gentoo arranque, cuando empieces a compilar tus paquetes, chequea las banderas y cuales estan habilitadas y cuales no, haciendo un (emerge -Nav paquete) si crees que falta alguna agregala y volve a hacer lo mismo. fijate que a veces cambian las dependencias, y a veces no. todo depende de tu sistema. una vez que creas que estas a gusto, le das el ok, y que compile

todo es recompilable cuantas veces quieras. dale sin miedos

----------

## JotaCE

BIENVENIDO A GENTOO!!!!

----------

## pelelademadera

creo que todo el mundo que arranco con gentoo arranco por curiosidad, y una vez que lo compilas y anda... no lo cambias por nada

----------

